# panasonic video camera



## schelmut (Jan 4, 2009)

I want to use the panasonic digital video camera nv-gs180 with my mac book air. it has no fire wire.
do i need a driver for the usb connection


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 4, 2009)

Usually a driver for a USB device for Mac OS X isn't necessary (with USB modems being the exception)


----------



## schelmut (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks giaguara, well, when connecting the video camera via usb, i find no way of getting to the data of the camera.


----------



## fryke (Jan 4, 2009)

Nothing showing up when you start iMovie, then?


----------



## schelmut (Jan 5, 2009)

I will give it another try and let u know. thanks in the meanwhile


----------



## schelmut (Jan 10, 2009)

hi fryke,

i did my best trying to get the films down from the panasonic camcorder.
nothing happens when i open iMovie with the usb connected camera.
one thing i found out that the program system profiler shows the panasonic usb connection. well that still doesn't bring the material on to my macbookair.
still despeate to find the solution.

thanks in advance helmut


----------



## gsahli (Jan 10, 2009)

Hope This Helps:
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1014


----------



## schelmut (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks, very clear information. the problem i still have is that macbookair doesn't have firewire and i have a tape based camcorder. panasonic nv-gs180


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 11, 2009)

When you plug the camcorder in, is it switched on? A switched off camera isn't going to be seen.
Can Finder see it either?


----------



## schelmut (Jan 11, 2009)

thank u......switched on. in all possible operation modes. nothing can be found in finder.
i took a screenshot of the cameras only trace ;-)


----------



## gsahli (Jan 11, 2009)

I just downloaded the camera manual.
The camera has a firewire port. You must use a firewire cable to download video from the camera. 
USB 2.0 is not a substitute for firewire in this application. According to the manual, USB is provided for copying still pictures (anything on the SD memory card) to a PC. 
Since you don't have firewire on your laptop, you won't be able to download video from the camera with your laptop.


----------



## schelmut (Jan 11, 2009)

even this is not good for me. i say thank u all for participating. my first request on a forum. hugh


----------



## fralis (May 20, 2010)

I want to use the panasonic digital video camera nv-gs17eg with my mac book air. it has no fire wire.
do i need a driver for the usb connection


----------



## gsahli (May 20, 2010)

The Windows software for USB data transfer includes controls for the camera - it isn't just a matter of driver.
You need to use another computer to download the video from that camera. OS X - linux - Windows with firewire, or, Windows with USB and the panasonic software. I don't have the camera or a Macbook Air, but I think you could run Windows on your Macbook and use the panasonic software from there.


----------

